# Potting on



## Adelricho (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi all
New member from Adelaide, Australia
I deflasked some paph seedlings back in April into compots and am looking to move them on to individual pots as the roots are down to the bottom and running throughout the 120mm pots i used
My issue is that there are a few which are "leggy" as per the pic
Should I plant them down to the main base of the plant or to where they are now?


----------



## CarlG (Nov 3, 2022)

To the main base.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2022)

agree


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2022)

Yup. Welcome Aussie Friend from KY.


----------



## Adelricho (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks all


----------

